# fyi; emotiva umc-1 not playing nice with dish 722



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

So since Jan 22nd online support has sent me 3 Dish 722 receivers; today with the help of an in person Dish tech we figured out the issues; this is wild

Issue was that after a day or so the 722 would continually reboot and not show picture; 3rd receiver since Jan 22nd.

Tech arrives; I explain what has occurred since the 22nd
1) he starts by checking the signal from the receiver to the dish; discovers that the previous installer didn't use the correct terminating parts (basically the exisiting ones were are rusted and not providing the correct signal) he replaced all terminating parts
2) receiver is acting more normal; but then we notice that when the downstairs system is off the rest of the dish 722 outputs are insanely slow (think 4 minutes to change a channel)

downstairs is attached via hdmi to an emotiva umc-1
main floor is attached via component/toslink 
rest of house is on the modulated output

this is a head scratcher; through a bunch of trail / error we determine

when the 722 is attached to a 'powered off' umc-1 the 722 operates incredibly slow
when the umc-1 is powered up all is perfect
when the hdmi is disconnected from the 722 all is perfect

so I add an hdmi switch i have laying around (goes between the 722 and umc-1) and life is golden; 722 is now working correcting regardless of the state of the umc-1



So I call Emotiva and tell them the story; I get to the developer writing the hmdi interface code; he commends my debugging ability and suggests that I should try hdmi input 2 and not hdmi input 1 as they are separate bus's. I haven’t crawled back under the stairs to make the swap, but I prolly will at some point.


i thought it was interesting


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a umc-1 and a vip 622 dish reciever the only problem that I had was audio so I selected hdmi for my video and toshlink for my audio, this setup seems to work best for me. Also I don't think my umc has hdmi handshake issues because I had the same issues with my nad t-175hd. Dish has always had issues with their recievers and so has cable and so has verizon and so has direct-tv. I use to sell higher guality audio equipment and I have heard alot of people talk about having hdmi handshake issues.:wave:


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

the interesting part of the issue with the 722 is that the 722 lags horribly only when the UMC-1 is attached and *off*

let me state that again,
the 722's performance is only impacted when the umc-1 is attached via hdmi and in the *off *state, when the umc-1 is *on *all is golden

the adding of a hdmi switch between the umc-1 and the 722 resolved the issue


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

:wave:yes I understood the question, I guess I should have stated that the tv also has a big impact on how the 722 or 622 works. I have a mitsubishi wd65837 and a infocus 7210. I do have issues with my 7210 so I run it direct. other than that my umc works perfect.


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

I still have no issues when my system is off. Are you using component to watch the 722 when the umc is off.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't understand this part
"the tv also has a big impact on how the 722 or 622 works"

if the 722 is attached via hdmi to the umc-1 the tv downstream of the umc-1 doesn't matter; if the 722 is attached via hdmi direct to the tv then yes the tv matters

with a 722 the channel changing delay only occurs when the 722 is attached via hdmi to the umc-1 and the umc-1 is powered off (i see the channel changing delay via side 2 of the 722 and via the component output of tv1 on the 722)

if you have a 622 and would try to repro this scenario I would be interested; I've repro'd the 722 behavior on both umc-1's I have; emotiva's suggestion is to try hdmi input 2 instead of hdmi input 1 but I haven't tried that yet


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm saying that the tv or display has an impact on the 622 or the 722 when you use the umc-1 it also has an effect when I use my nad t-175hd I have to set my lipsinc or I get audio dropouts. What I have found is that hdmi has different quirks with different equipment. I'm not trying to tell you what the problem is, I'm letting you know there are a lot of issues with hdmi handshaking and it does not matter what equipment you are using you need to try different things to fix the problem. It seems every manufacturer has their own version on how hdmi should be implimented and they all talk differently to each other. and this is why we have the quirks.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

interesting
my understanding of the hdmi protocol was that downstream equipment couldn't impact past the first hop

I'll have to investigate and see if by changing the display at the end I can affect the 722's behavior
I do know that if I go from the 722 directly to my display device (remove the umc-1 from the mix) the 722 doesn't experience the lag I've described above

totally agree on the quirks across the various implementations of the hdmi spec; they are varied and many


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

We are supposed to have the final update to fix the umc today. I installed the latest 7.0005 and my unit runs fine but lonnie said there is a lot more to it so hopefully they will release it this afternoon. I don't know what version you have, but the last one I installed made the unit run much faster on audio lock issues.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

interesting,
both of my umc-1's are on w7.02.00.00

Do you know if the bug fix where the umc-1 is not able to output css dvd's via component is in this upcoming fix? (to repro play Mission Impossible/Santa Claus / Santa Claus II / ect dvd in an xbox 360 that doesn't have hdmi outputs (connected to umc-1 via component) when the umc-1 is attached to a tv via component video; you'll get an error on the screen telling you to use hdmi but you don't have hdmi as an option)


----------



## legacyman (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know what the final fix will be but as per lonnie it is a big release. I do apologise my umc version is 7.02.05 which is above 7.02 I have had it about two months and it works fine. all you had to do is pm lonnie and he would email it to you. The final is the one that I have but its not all of it . Lonnie said it is finished bnut they are checking it out to make sure all the bugs are gone. I still have not looked to see if they released it yet.


----------

